# cohabitating????



## paradoxa (Jul 11, 2007)

what mantids can cohabitate with the same species????


----------



## Asa (Jul 11, 2007)

Ghosts, for one. That's _pretty_ much it.


----------



## paradoxa (Jul 11, 2007)

i thought that boxers would be able to also?


----------



## sablechapter (Jul 11, 2007)

pretty sure the wondering violin mantis and the new ones that Yen bred, texas unicorn, are communal


----------



## paradoxa (Jul 11, 2007)

well i have texas ( getting them) and my cage design would be alot easier if they were compatable


----------



## Asa (Jul 12, 2007)

> i thought that boxers would be able to also?


Boxers are very aggresive. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## paradoxa (Jul 12, 2007)

well glad i asked cause one of the information sheets bout boxers said they were a small species which could be keep in colonies


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 12, 2007)

> the new ones that Yen bred, texas unicorn, are communal


I was recently told by one hobbyist that his L2 Texas Unicorn nymph was chomping down another. While i have never seen it happen, there is always a biological evidence shown that environmental stress could make animals changed into cannibalism for survival. Afterall, all praying mantis prey on insects and are canivorous.


----------



## sablechapter (Jul 12, 2007)

yah i was a bit worried about canabalism happening, because i have seen them "strike" at each other

so far, no injuries

but who knows, anything can happen


----------



## paradoxa (Jul 12, 2007)

well i'll keep the uni's together but if i see them actting agressive then i'll separate them..

the cage should big enough though to not cause any problem between them


----------



## Wade (Aug 8, 2007)

I just recieved some of Yen's Texas unicorns, and am curious about this also!

I have some screen mantid cages I made from aluminum window screen, approximately 18" tall and 8" in diameter (they're round). They're all screen except for the top and bottom. Would these be suitable for 4 nymphs (not sure what instar, but they're about 1 to 1.5" long)?

Also, since I only have 4 and would like them all to survive for possible breeding in the future, is it too risky to keep them together, or is cannibalism sort of freakish with this species?

My experience with other predatory inverts (mostly tarantulas and scorpions) is that even with supposedly communal species, cannibalism still happens with enough frequency that I still keep them individually.

Thanks!

Wade


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 8, 2007)

Please bear in mind that all praying mantis can be cannibalistic regardless of species. I have yet to see my Texas Unicorn eating each other (when kept from L1 - subadult) but there was a case from Luke (Taiwan) where he witnessed a large nymph (maybe L2 nymph) devouring a smaller one (correct me if i am worng Luke). Although that appear to be the only time i heard cannibalism for this species, keep them in individual container Wade, in that case you are 100% sure they won't eat each other


----------



## AndyWatt (Aug 10, 2007)

I have L2/L3 Texas Unicorns and I have never seen any cannibalism.

I have seen the odd unicorn knocking another unicorn out of the way, but that's it.


----------



## Schloaty (Aug 10, 2007)

How about Budwings? I have two pair coming, and I have a large mesh cage I was planning on using (24" tall, 21" or 14" in diameter) which I would like to use for them, if they won't eat each other.

I will provide copious amounts of food, since that should help


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 10, 2007)

Budwings are very aggressive, and luv big food so i really wouldnt suggest keeping them together :?


----------



## Orin (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Wade,

I kept my nymphs seperate. I ended up with three adult males and eight adult females. I have mated five of the females for sure and so far two of the males have been eaten. Not bad at all, I've got a number of oothecae, but not spectacular for a species that isn't supposed to be very cannibalistic.


----------



## Wade (Aug 11, 2007)

Yen and Andy-

Thanks!

Orin-

Although I have them together now, I think I am going to split them up. IF they all make it to adulthood, and IF I get males and females AND if I actually suceed in breeding them, I will problay attempt some more serious communal rearing! However, that's a lot of "if's" and I think, for now, four mantids = four cages.

Thanks,

Wade


----------



## Thadanator (Aug 11, 2007)

I taped saran wrap (two layers thick) across the middle of my aquarium, so that it's split into 3 seperate spaces.

I didn't feel like buying more tanks.


----------



## Schloaty (Aug 11, 2007)

> I taped saran wrap (two layers thick) across the middle of my aquarium, so that it's split into 3 seperate spaces. I didn't feel like buying more tanks.


That's a great idea! I'll have to borrow it!


----------

